

Linux dev kit helps embed WiFi in devices - deviceguru
http://linuxgizmos.com/linux-dev-kit-helps-embed-wifi-in-devices/

======
conductor
I think $450 is very expensive. You can buy a $30-40 wifi router with USB
port, install OpenWRT Linux (those devices come with ~400MHz MIPS processors)
and have pretty much the same.

